# Just Uggly



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

Years ago when I still had my big beautiful Puss. Uggly came into our lives. Puss was about 16 had been in failing health for about a year but never wanted to go outside. One morning she insisted on going out and ran out under my husbands feet.
We called and hunted her for an hour or so. Then suddenly she was at the door wanting back in. With her was one of the ugliest kittens I have ever seen. He was this strange, gray, rust, orange, brown color. Kinda like he had been dipped in mud. His eyes weren't centered in his head, one was slightly higher than the other and his mount was mis-shapen. He had one ear that was torn. I figured he had been hit at some point. But she brought him in with her. Now you need to understand, Puss was the Queen of the house, infact my husband would refere to her as "Miss Bitch". All the other cats waited until she figured out which food bowl she was eating out of that feeding time before they even attempted to eat. If any other cat had the nerve to get in "her" chair they were punished immediately. My husband named him Uggly. He had a hard time eating and I had to give him canned food. Puss would sit next to him while he ate just to make sure none of the other cats bothered. She would groom him and he was allowed to sleep with her in her chair. He had been there maybe a month when we lost Puss. She had been fighting cancer. The strange thing was what happen after she was gone. Uggly took over her spot in the cat order of the house. He took her bed, her eating position. The other cats give way to him. As ugly as he was he was the sweeting and most loving cat you could imagine. Always purring. Always happy to get petted by anyone that came in the house. But never really active. One morning we got up and discovered he was having trouble breathing. Rushed him to the vet. He was dying. He had been born several major birth defects, and was lucky to have lived as long as he did. And we lost him that day. We were blessed to have Uggly for 5 months. He taught us so much about beauty of soul. We always laughed that Puss knew she was dying and when she found this poor ugly kitten she knew that we would love him for who he was. She was right. The other cats took several months before anyone would get in "that" chair. Seemed they were showing a type of respect for both Puss and Uggly.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That brings tears to my eyes. What a sweet story. Oh that we all could have the compassion and love our fur kids have it would be a much better world. They enrich our lives dont they?


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

aww... sometimes I wish we could make our pets live forever with us! I have recently taken in a stray cat too. My mom sais she's ugly, but I really don't see it! Se looks perfectly fine to me! I guess I have a soft spot for cats... show me an animal in need and I'll take care of it. The only problem with that is that I get very attached to them so if they ever leave...there is sadness in my house[at least in me].


----------

